# Just bought a "new" Millers Falls 14" plane. Need info!!



## Bearcreek

Just bought a "new" Millers Falls 14" plane. Need info!!

Anyone recognize this brand of plane? Are they well built? By looking at the pics is it worth saving? Whats the best way to clean it up? Where would I find the serial #? (I have already searched the net for a bit and figured I would come to the pros...LOL)

Also, what would you use this particular plane for?

BTW, the serail number I did find started with or is #1? There is rust after the 1.

Thanks

Tim

*UPDATE:

According to this site 

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtypes.htm. 

I think it is a Type 2 *


----------



## Dave Paine

Bearcreek said:


> Just bought a "new" Millers Falls 14" plane. Need info!!
> 
> Anyone recognize this brand of plane? Are they well built? By looking at the pics is it worth saving? Whats the best way to clean it up? Where would I find the serial #? (I have already searched the net for a bit and figured I would come to the pros...LOL)
> 
> Also, what would you use this particular plane for?
> 
> BTW, the serail number I did find started with or is #1? There is rust after the 1.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Miller's Falls are a well known competitor to the Stanley planes. Some folks collect these. I think they were on a par with Stanley.

I posted about restoring a rust bucket plane a few days ago. I think my plane was in worse shape. Yours is definitely worth cleaning up.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-plane-43433/

There are a number of other threads on restoring planes.

Planes typically had a model number e.g., No 5, but not a serial number.

A 14in long plane is a No 5 in the Stanley line, also called a Jack plane, as in Jack-of-all-trades. A very useful size for people who use hand planes. Not too big, but long enough for many planing tasks, such as planing a straight edge on a board, flattening a board, etc.

The corrugations on the bottom were a feature on some planes, supposed to reduce the effort of planing hard woods. I am not sure there is much difference in performance.


----------



## knotscott

Millers Falls was one of the heavy weight brand names in hand planes. Like many companies, they offered a couple of different levels of quality. Your plane is pretty rusty, but looks to be one of their better planes....these planes are among my favorites, and are easily on par with the popular Stanley Bailey's ...definitely worth saving. 

I'd attempt to clean the rust off using a product called Evaporust....it gets rave reviews. Take the whole thing apart. Wire brush the rusted metal, follow the Evaporust instructions, and repeat as necessary. You may need to repaint the sole depending on the condition of the original Japanning. 

Good luck...and take lots of pics of the process! :thumbsup:

Here's my MF #14 (Bailey #5 equivalent):
















Here are some pics of my Bedrock 605 restore:


----------



## timetestedtools

a millers falls #10 is featured here http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/
Its in far worse shape than yours, so I agree yours is a good candidate for restoration.

Not much more to add about Millers Falls, but agree they are great users.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I scored a Millers Falls not too long ago and think it is a neat looking plane. I paid $42 for mine, my most expensive plane to date, but it was in decent shape and I thought it was cool looking and bulkier than my No5's. The numbers are stamped on one side of the plane. Mine is a No15, which equates to a Stanley 5.5 and it is 15" long. If yours is 14" it would be a No14, a No5 Stanley equivalent. I still need to clean it up and get it back in tip top shape.

Good luck with yours


----------



## timetestedtools

I just picked up a type 1 Millers Falls#9. (I'm on a type 1 quest) Its soaking in evapo-rust right now. I'll post some pic's when its back in working order.

I paid a buck for this one on ebay http://photobucket.com/MF14


----------



## ACP

I think MF's are ugly mf'ers, but that type 1 sure does look a lot prettier than most. None of the red and nicer tote and knob.


----------



## timetestedtools

Sorry, I now realize that was confusing. That's not the TYPE 1. That's probably a type 4. I'll post some pic's of the type 1 in a day or 2.


----------



## firemedic

ACP said:


> I think MF's are ugly mf'ers, but that type 1 sure does look a lot prettier than most. None of the red and nicer tote and knob.


:laughing: tell em how you really feel! lol

I do have to agree though.


----------



## timetestedtools

the really ugly (and by ugly I mean gorgeous in its own way) are the Buck Rogers


----------



## Joeb41

Try oldtoolheaven.com for some history of Millers Falls. They were in Millers Falls, MA which is due north of where the Stanley works was in CT. They scooped alot of workers from Stanley back then. I started in the trade in the early 60's with all MF tools.

Joe B.


----------



## timetestedtools

Heres the type 1 #9










And some more pic's

http://photobucket.com/MillersFalls-9


----------



## knotscott

That's sweet! I think the red is beautiful! :yes: :laughing:


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> the really ugly (and by ugly I mean gorgeous in its own way) are the Buck Rogers


You right about them Buck Rodgers. Do you have one? I've never tried one but I imagine they would perform pretty well. Again though - ugly as sin! :laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools

I don't have one. They are typically to pricey for my blood. I've also never used one. I will get one sooner or later. A guy on another forum found one for $10. That's what I'm looking for


----------



## Dave Paine

I had not heard of Buck Rogers hand planes before this thread.

Is this what you are talking about?

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/buckr.htm


----------



## timetestedtools

that's it Dave. They sell for a lot. They are fairly rare.


----------



## ACP

Buck Rogers MF's. The English Bulldog of the handplane world. Ugly as sin but cool nonetheless.


----------



## knotscott

ACP said:


> Buck Rogers MF's. The English Bulldog of the handplane world. Ugly as sin but cool nonetheless.


I like the look of many of their regular planes, but gotta agree with about the Buck Rogers!  The Bulldog is a good analogy!


----------



## ACP

knotscott said:


> I like the look of many of their regular planes, but gotta agree with about the Buck Rogers!  The Bulldog is a good analogy!


To each their own Scott. You DO have a bunch of blue planes though so your ideas of beauty are already skewed in my opinion. :laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools

I don't know? I've got a Stanley soaking in evapo rust with an orange frog.


----------



## knotscott

ACP said:


> To each their own Scott. You DO have a bunch of blue planes though so your ideas of beauty are already skewed in my opinion. :laughing:


I've been skewed for a good long while now....it's an acquired taste that I've come to appreciate! :laughing:


----------



## timetestedtools

I need a record!


----------



## firemedic

timetestedtools said:


> I need a record!


I only have one... A jack C...


----------

